# How to Pair batteries like a pro



## Alex (28/7/15)

A few Customwrapped vtc4s and 25r







Basically start here:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1425/10012801/2155601

So you print a regular image with regular paper the size of your battery, then you put it on said battery, then cover BOTH the paper and battery with that clear battery wrap

Print Size is 59x64mm
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...a_few_customwrapped_vtc4s_and_25r_turned_out/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Mike (28/7/15)

Who's avatar does that look like? @r0gue z0mbie 's old one? Can't remember!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

Awesome!


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

Alex said:


> Did a few Customwrapped vtc4s and 25r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

Ordered me some clear battery wraps. Totally gonna do this. Colour printer is ready. Gonna do some awesome batteries. I like stuff like this. Thanks @Alex for posting this.
Always just marked my batteries with a permanent marker. Now I'm gonna do them like a Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

I got some of that clear wrap in December already, I had exactly this in mind but have since totally forgotten about it. Thanks for the reminder @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Not quite as pretty but how I marked my batteries for pairing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

Alex said:


> Did a few Customwrapped vtc4s and 25r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered 50 of them for $1.40 at F.T. gong to give it the old college try.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/15)

My first attempt using some glittery gift wrap I had lying around... Trickier than it looks.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/7/15)

Alex said:


> Did a few Customwrapped vtc4s and 25r
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is super awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/8/15)

Here's my first attempt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Demetri Pink!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M_Thre3 (3/8/15)

Alex said:


> Did a few Customwrapped vtc4s and 25r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Those Newcastle ones are flippin awesome!! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

